# Diamond's Ka'anapali Beach Club refurb, is it complete?



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just wondering for my BIL and SIL who are going next May.  

We toured this place about 2006, and I understood the refurb would be done in about two years, then our daughter's in-laws exchanged into the resort in 2011, and it wasn't even close to done.  The unit they had was not new.  They had stayed there in 2004, and it was the same as it was then.  Identical pictures, although the furniture was more worn.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 30, 2013)

We were there in May on the 8th floor and we had the newly renovated room. They were working on the 7th floor while we were there. I can post pictures if you would like to see the new rooms.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 3, 2013)

*Resort Smart Alerts*

Current Status For Reservations

Ka'anapali Beach Club - Room Refurbishment 
Room refurbishment will be ongoing Monday through Friday 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m until mid June. There may be intermittent noise levels. 

Ka'anapali Beach Club - Resort Enhancements 
In an effort to continue property enhancements, the resort will be remodeling the driveway entrance as well as a portion of the lobby from 1 July through to 1 December 2013. During this time, the main entrance to the resort will not be accessible; consequently, guests will use the garage entrance from the beach access road as an alternate entrance. Signs will be posted indicating the entrance and exits. There may be some noise during the daytime hours as the work progresses. We appreciate your understanding and apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## fluke (Oct 3, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just wondering for my BIL and SIL who are going next May.
> 
> We toured this place about 2006, and I understood the refurb would be done in about two years, then our daughter's in-laws exchanged into the resort in 2011, and it wasn't even close to done.  The unit they had was not new.  They had stayed there in 2004, and it was the same as it was then.  Identical pictures, although the furniture was more worn.



The complete refurb didn't start until early 2012.  There probably was a soft (appliances only) refurb at the time you are referencing, not a complete rehab.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 4, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We toured this place about 2006, and I understood the refurb would be done in about two years, then our daughter's in-laws exchanged into the resort in


That referb targeted specific units and was not a resort wide referb. 
I think that it mostly targeted the conversion of the remaining hotel units into timeshare and fixed a number of items that were neglected by Sunterra.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 4, 2013)

When I got my reservation confirmation for our stay next February, they advised me that they were working on the 4th floor. 5 and up must be done. When we were there in 2/2012 we had a room on the 12th floor that had just been refurbed:


----------

